# Number of regular receptacles off one GFCI receptacle



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2010)

*2006/2009 IRC and/or 2005/2008 NEC;*

*How many regular receptacles can you run off a single GFCI receptacle (example; kitchen countertops)?*

*Uncle Bob*


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2010)

No limit according to the NEC specifically.  It may be limited by the manufacturer, which would bring 110.3(B) into the scene.

I recall years ago there were limits set by various manufacturers, but I haven't seen such limits in quite a while.


----------



## pyrguy (Apr 8, 2010)

Agree with sparky no limit in NEC.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree.  This is a product specification issue and not an installation code issue.

Keep in mind that fault currents are additive, thus, if several cord-and-plug connected appliances and equipment are plugged-in downstream of a gfci device, each one may not have a ground-fault characteristic that would trip the gfci device, but in combination with others, the 4-6 mA threshold could be met.  Good design would prevent this from occuring.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Thank you Gentlemen,

The reason for the question is; I recently saw a new home final where every kitchen countertop and garage receptacle was a GFCI. It's funny how some electricial contractors complain about the cost of code compliance and then waist (correction by Jeff - waste) money.

I tried to find manufacturers on the internet; and most of the hits I got were from Tiwain, China, and Albania.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2010)

What is "waist money"?  Is that one of those belts you can store money in?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Good morning Jeff,

LOL, I was going to correct it, but, I'll leave the Miss Pelt word so your comment is understood.  

Hope you get some leisure time this weekend.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule (Apr 9, 2010)

It's all that money you spend on beer! It goes directly to the waist!


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I tried to find manufacturers on the internet; and most of the hits I got were from Tiwain, China, and Albania.
> 
> Uncle Bob


If you ever want to find product listing and listing information,

Go to this webpage:  http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/offerings/perspectives/regulator/ccd/

For example:

In step 1, enter 2008 NEC.  In step 2 enter 210.8

Click on details for the product you are interested in.  From there, you can see the UL standard the product must comply with, and see a guide for the product (4 letter code).  Click on that code.

When that page opens, you will see all the listing information for that product.  

At the top of the page, click on view listings.  This will take you to a list of every manufacturer that has a product listed under that category.

By the way, you can do this with nearly every product specified in nearly every nationally recognized code set.  Look in the Step 1 drop down list.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Thank you Gentlemen,The reason for the question is; I recently saw a new home final where every kitchen countertop and garage receptacle was a GFCI. It's funny how some electricial contractors complain about the cost of code compliance and then waist (correction by Jeff - waste) money........Uncle Bob


Maybe some noob roughed it in, thinking he/she could line/load protect a passle of MWBC-fed outlets with two GFCI receps and learned the hard way you can't.  So he/she put in a GFCI recep at each box.  Expensive, but legal.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it is bad design to supply receptacles in one bathroom from a gfci device in another.  At least have each bathroom have its own gfci device for the receptacles within that room.


----------



## EPrice (Apr 9, 2010)

Just a point with reference to the thread that we have going about freezers in garages being GFCI protected.  Even though that garage freezer receptacle could be GFCI protected by the same device that protects the rest of the garage receptacles, wiring it so that the freezer GFCI is a separate device would make it less likely that your freezer full of meat would loose power because of a ground fault on another receptacle, or because of an accumulation of ground fault from several of them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 9, 2010)

Bryan,

"I think it is bad design to supply receptacles in one bathroom from a gfci device in another. At least have each bathroom have its own gfci device for the receptacles within that room. "

I agree wholeheartedly. I seen three bathrooms with one or two upstairs; all on the same GFCI device; and if they don't know where to reset it, it can be a long nasty morning when the girls set it off with their multiple curler heaters, blow dryers, curling irons, boom box, etc..

But, if there is a way to save a buck and bearly meet the code requirements; somebody will think of it.

Thanks for the link; it will be very helpful,

Uncle Bob


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2010)

Multiple curling irons & hair dryers should not trip a GFI.  It should trip the _OCD_.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, I went to Leviton's website (they make most of the receptacles around here); and they tell you that you can feed multiple receptacles on one GFCI receptacle and don't give a limit.

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Apr 11, 2010)

"Waist money" That is the money directly below your belt. Just about 6" south  and directly east or west of the 6 hole, depending if you are right handed or left. It was the funds that you once upon a time had.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't forget a few items:

If the receptacles on the branch circuit are supplying known loads such as a fridge or freezer, you must comply with the permissible loads in 210.23

In other than dwelling units, remember to utilize 220.14(I).  But then again, I am posting in the residential electrical section


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 11, 2010)

I guess you two got me. There for a moment; I thought I was no the wrong thread.   

Uncle Bob


----------

